# CTL636ES6/04 Bosch Integrated Coffee Machine



## WillH (Oct 31, 2020)

Hi guys,

I was just wondering if anyone might have any idea what fault I'm dealing with with my Bosch integrated coffee machine - it's showing no fault messages or codes and looks setup and ready to run, but just won't activate when the "go" button is pressed. The only new symbol on the display which we can't work out is a square / box with a line through it... it's so frustrating as has been hardly used since we've had it. Many many thanks in advance if anyone does know what this might mean...

Will


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It looks as if it thinks something is missing, like a grounds container or something. I'd advise you ring the Bosch Hotline.


----------



## Moparman (Jun 8, 2019)

The icon means that the machine is in demo mode. It's all secret squirrel stuff for store demonstration purposes. As Dave says, a quick call to the Bosch hotline should have you up and running again pretty quickly.


----------



## WillH (Oct 31, 2020)

Brilliant, thanks so much both! I will contact them tomorrow! Really appreciate.


----------



## Sebi (May 22, 2021)

Hello, guys

I also have an issue with my machine. For example when I start a latte machiato, on the middle of the preparation "aborting" message is showed on the screen and the machine stoppes.

Do you have any advises ? Thank you !


----------

